
Entropic, a Federated Package Manager for JavaScript - jashkenas
https://twitter.com/i/moments/1135060936216272896
======
jashkenas
There's an essay version published here:
[https://github.com/ceejbot/economics-of-package-
management/b...](https://github.com/ceejbot/economics-of-package-
management/blob/master/essay.md)

And a video of the talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc)

